# Brake and Fuel Line Suggestions



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking for pre-bent, steel brake and fuel lines to install on my '65 GTO. The body is off the frame. Any suggestions? I'm looking for ease of installation of course and would rather not bend my own. I have the old fuel line in one piece for comparison. Also, how do these long lines come shipped? Do I have to unroll them myself?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

JMO by I would do stainless steel. Not much more cost and its ...... stainless steel. Mine came shipped in a long box and they were just bent in the middle no big deal to straighten out and everything looked/fit like factory. I believe I used "Fine Lines" through PST brand but that was over 12 years ago.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Also check INLINE TUBE they make nice stuff...E


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Also check INLINE TUBE they make nice stuff...E


:agree +1 - I used their stuff on my 69. It all fit like it was supposed to. I even had them make me up a 1/2' stainless fuel line to use instead of the original 3/8" one and it's in now, running through all the factory locations.

Bear


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

